# Suggest - In Earphones/Headphones with Superb voice clarity (No Music)



## PraKs (Jul 26, 2011)

Friends,

Looking for In Earphones/Headphones with superb voice clarity.

Requirement - Listen to human voice files (Legal/Medical Voice files), NO MUSIC at all.
Preferably with inbuilt amplifier OR external small amplifier connectivity (To amplify the human voice incase of poor recording)
Excellent Noise cancelling capability

Have been checking out from 15 days & have short listed few ones.

Sony 
MDR7502
MDR-V250V  $16.40
MDR-NC7/BLK Noise Canceling On $30.87 
MDR-V6 - 
MDR-V600
MDR-NC40 Noise Canceling Headphone (Black)

Olympus
E-102 Headset - Medical Dictation Headsets
E-99 Headset - Medical Dictation Headsets

JVC HANC80 Folding Noise Cancelling Headphone

Shure E2C

Audio-Technica ATH-A500

Philips noise cancelling headphones (Not sure on models)

Microsoft  noise cancelling headphones (Not sure on models)

I have been told that headphones with USB connectivity (not 3.5 MM) gives better sound clarity, Not sure If its true...

Please suggest good one from the list or out of this list with superb voice clarity.

Any audio geeks for help ?


----------



## noob (Jul 26, 2011)

> I have been told that headphones with USB connectivity (not 3.5 MM) gives better sound clarity, Not sure If its true...



IMO,It makes no difference in terms of clarity.


----------



## PraKs (Jul 28, 2011)

@noob
Thank you.

Can anyone suggest headphones for purely listening to voice ?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 28, 2011)

Palntronics Head Set with DSP - Model AUDIO-476 â€• Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Store In India
Plantronics USB Foldable Stereo Headsetr - Model Audio DSP-400 â€• Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Store In India

PS: do not use earphones if your primary requirement is voice and only voice.


----------



## PraKs (Jul 29, 2011)

@desiibond
Ty bro, but dont u think In Ear headphones gives very good clarity & isolates noise ?

Have used In Ear like PL 11 & they are really good in music.

Do you suggest any voice amplifier ?


----------



## PraKs (Aug 1, 2011)

@desiibond
Please help


----------



## desiibond (Aug 1, 2011)

PraKs said:


> @desiibond
> Ty bro, but dont u think In Ear headphones gives very good clarity & isolates noise ?
> 
> Have used In Ear like PL 11 & they are really good in music.
> ...



@praks. I have used plantronics headset and many IEMs but always, for voice, Plantronics headset come out on top. The simple reason being that it is optimized for voice. DSP-400 comes with Digital Signal processor that enhances voice and I think it has digital noise cancellation (not for the audio source to earpiece but for microphone). Extremely comfortable to wear.

Amazon.com: Plantronics DSP-400 Digitally-Enhanced USB Foldable Stereo Headset and Software: Electronics

also check 

Audio-Technica QuietPoint ATH-ANC1
Beyerdynamic DT235
Grado SR60i


----------



## PraKs (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank you. I doubt on warranty part & service of Audio-Technica, Beyerdynamic & Grado in India.

I am checking reviews of Plantronics DSP-400. Does it have inbuilt amplifier Or need to purchase separate one ? 

To give more clarity on requirement - Usage is to hear medical voice files, NO MUSIC. files are recorded with background noise & low volumes. Please suggest.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 2, 2011)

@praks

Plantronics | Where To Buy

ask the dealer nearest to your location for a demo or ask where you can get a demo.
take one or two such files, try them out and decide.


----------



## PraKs (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you, Let me check demo of Plantronics DSP-400.

Do you recommand any small amplifier for headphone to boost voice ? I heard of something called Hippo amplifier, are they good for headphones ?


----------



## desiibond (Aug 4, 2011)

PraKs said:


> Thank you, Let me check demo of Plantronics DSP-400.
> 
> Do you recommand any small amplifier for headphone to boost voice ? I heard of something called Hippo amplifier, are they good for headphones ?



not for voice only stream!


----------



## PraKs (Aug 18, 2011)

@desiibond
Shortlisted two

Plantronics DSP-400
Sony MDR-V6

Can you please recommend which would be best to hear medical voice files, NO MUSIC. files are recorded with background noise & low volumes.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 18, 2011)

I would still say DSP-400.


----------



## PraKs (Aug 19, 2011)

Thank you. Going ahead with your recommendation.


----------

